# Britney Spears who has a bankable feel



## alelifich

could you tell me what is the meaning of this phrase : "britney spears who has a bankable feel for the popular pulse"


----------



## Yyrkoon

Para empezar ¿no falta una ese en feel ?
y eso sin tener ni idea de que es blankable


----------



## alelifich

No no falta.


----------



## alelifich

Yo había pensado "tiene una gran aficción por el sentimiento (u opinión) popular.


----------



## Eugin

alelifich said:
			
		

> could you tell me what is the meaning of this phrase : "britney spears who has a bankable feel for the popular pulse"


 
If you are looking for the meaning (not a translation of the phrase) and ask the natives for it, you´d better ask this question in the "English only" fourm.... just a suggestion... from a _non-native_....


----------



## CatStar

alelifich said:
			
		

> could you tell me what is the meaning of this phrase : "britney spears who has a bankable feel for the popular pulse"


 
¡ Ai, que complicado explicarlo!

Bueno, quiere decir que Britney Spears entiende lo que les gusta los jovenes y la gente popular en cuanto a música y imagén. _She has a feel for the popular pulse._ 

La palabra _bankable_ refiere a que gana mucho dinero gracias a esta comprensión. Viene de la palabra _bank._

¿Espero que me he explicado bien?

Cat


----------



## natasha2000

feel (as a noun)

bankable

BS sabía sentir el pulso del público para sacar el provecho (material)...

No es una traducción, y tampoco soy *nativa*.
Pero igual te sirve.


----------



## alelifich

Y la gente popular me suena un poco raro. Mejor me lo decís en inglés con otras palabras?


----------



## CatStar

alelifich said:
			
		

> Y la gente popular me suena un poco raro.


 
Sí me sonaba fatal también!

Ok so:
Britney Spears has an understanding (feel) for what kind of music most people want to hear (for the popular pulse) and this earns her a lot of money (therefore she is _bankable_...see Natasha 2000´s post)


----------



## Antpax

Hola a todos:

Mirar a ver si esto os ayuda.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=178828

Ant


----------



## Yyrkoon

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> feel (as a noun)


 
Ya ya, en cuanto me contestaron que no, ya me di cuenta de la cagada, pero no me gusta borrar los post en los que meto la pata, igual ayudan a alguien a no meterla también.


----------



## alelifich

CatStar said:
			
		

> Sí me sonaba fatal también!
> 
> Ok so:
> Britney Spears has an understanding (feel) for what kind of music most people want to hear (for the popular pulse) and this earns her a lot of money (therefore she is _bankable_...see Natasha 2000´s post)


A ver así. Britney Spears entiende perfectamente lo que la gente piensa.
El contexto es político. OJO!. Por eso lo de kind of music me sigue sonando raro.

 "But Spears has a bankable feel for the popular pulse, and her comments last week reflected a good chunk of public opinion on the subject of patriotism: “I think we should just trust the president in every decision he makes,” she told CNN, “and we should just support that, and be faithful in what happens.”

Antpax, ya sé que este tema se trató, pero me devolvieron el texto indicando que la conclusión a la llegamos era incorrecta sin poner cual era la correcta, por eso abrí este tema.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Ahí va mi intento, aunque es un poco coloquial a lo mejor vale:

"BS sabe como sacar tajada del sentimiento popular, y sus comentarios..."

¿Qué opinais?

Ant.


----------



## natasha2000

Sea música o sea lo que dice, BS sabe sentir lo que gusta a la gente y eso le trae dinero.

BS entiende perfectamente lo que la gente piensa me parece demasiado lejos del original, y a parte de eso, no es exactamente lo que dice la frase original.
Deberías dar unas cuantas vueltas más a esta frasecita.


----------



## natasha2000

Antpax said:
			
		

> Hola:
> 
> Ahí va mi intento, aunque es un poco coloquial a lo mejor vale:
> 
> "BS sabe como sacar tajada del sentimiento popular, y sus comentarios..."
> 
> ¿Qué opinais?
> 
> Ant.


 
No está mal, pero el sentimiento lo tiene BS y no el público. El publico tiene gustos. Y BS sabe (o sea, tiene ese sentimiento que hace dinero), pque es lo que le gustaría al público oír, y entonces lo dice.


----------



## alelifich

No creo que tenga que ver con el dinero. Es una expresion, no vale ser literal acá.
BS entiende perfectamente lo que a la gente le agrada??
A ver un nativo, por favor?? Qué entienden de esa frase y me la pueden poner en otras palabras aunque see en inglés si no saben cómo decirla en español? Por favor. Ahora necesito saber qué quiere decir.


----------



## Danim74

"Tajada", aunque bastante coloquial, lo define bastante bien en mi opinión. También se podría decir que BS tiene "olfato" comercial a la hora de entender los gustos musicales de los jóvenes...


----------



## natasha2000

alelifich said:
			
		

> No creo que tenga que ver con el dinero. Es una expresion, no vale ser literal acá.


 
Literalmente con dinero, no. Pero con su popularidad, sí. Y la popularidad trae dinero.

Si miras el enlace que te dí, bankable is profitable.. Something that brings profit. 

Profit puede ser literalmente dinero, pero también popularidad.


----------



## natasha2000

Danim74 said:
			
		

> "Tajada", aunque bastante coloquial, lo define bastante bien en mi opinión. También se podría decir que BS tiene "olfato" comercial a la hora de entender los gustos musicales de los jóvenes...


 
Eso me gusta. Olfato sería una palabra que describe muy bien lo que se quiere decir aquí. Pero no se trata de gustos musicales de jóvenes sino de lo que le gusta a la gente oir....


----------



## alelifich

Por eso, no podría ser:
BS entiende perfectamente lo que a la gente le agrada??


----------



## natasha2000

A mí, personalmente me gusta más "tener olfato", porque implica que ella no lo hace por la cara bonita, sino porque le va a sacar el provecho de todo lo que hace (o dice), sea en el plan económico o en el plan de popularidad...
Pero claro, todo depende de tí...


----------



## Danim74

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> A mí, personalmente me gusta más "tener olfato", porque implica que ella no lo hace por la cara bonita, sino porque le va a sacar el provecho de todo lo que hace (o dice), sea en el plan económico o en el plan de popularidad...
> Pero claro, todo depende de tí...


 
Completamente de acuerdo contigo. De todas formas creo que Catstar lo explicó de manera bastante clara en dos ocasiones, y en inglés...


----------



## Antpax

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Eso me gusta. Olfato sería una palabra que describe muy bien lo que se quiere decir aquí. Pero no se trata de gustos musicales de jóvenes sino de lo que le gusta a la gente oir....


 
Bien otra alternativa: "BS tiene un olfato especial para sacar provecho del sentimiento (o sentir) popular"

Ojo, aquí el sentimiento (o sentir) es traducción de "pulse", es que "pulso popular" no me gusta nada, y como el texto termina hablando de patriotismo, creo que "sentimiento popular" puede valer. Pero es opinable, claro está.

Ant.


----------



## CatStar

alelifich said:
			
		

> El contexto es político. OJO!. Por eso lo de kind of music me sigue sonando raro.
> 
> "But Spears has a bankable feel for the popular pulse, and her comments last week reflected a good chunk of public opinion on the subject of patriotism: “I think we should just trust the president in every decision he makes,” she told CNN, “and we should just support that, and be faithful in what happens.”
> .


 
Bueno, sin el contexto político pensaba que el texto hablaba de su música solamente.  Lo siento!

Pero es más que "BS entiende perfectamente lo que a la gente le agrada".
 Me gusta lo de _olfato_ también.

Cat


----------



## alelifich

Gracias!!!!


----------



## ordequin

A Britney le acaba saliendo rentable "estar en la onda". Britney rentabiliza su conexión con su público. Britney entiende muy bien lo que quiere su público, y en contrapartida ésto le produce pingües beneficios.
¡Un saludo para todos!


----------



## Santiago Jorge

The original author is postulating this:

Britney Spears’ financial success supports the idea that she has a sharp ability to know what her fans wants to hear and then she gives it to them.  What comes first in this chain is her ability to “read” a large cross section of the population.  Based on the information she gets from this ability, she then gives them what they want to hear, which results in consequential financial success.  By introducing the money aspect to the “picture,” with the phrase “bankable feel;” the author is offering that hear financial success can be seen as proof of her extraordinary ability to read people generally.


----------



## natasha2000

Antpax said:
			
		

> Bien otra alternativa: "BS tiene un olfato especial para sacar provecho del sentimiento (o sentir) popular"
> 
> Ojo, aquí el sentimiento (o sentir) es traducción de "pulse", es que "pulso popular" no me gusta nada, y como el texto termina hablando de patriotismo, creo que "sentimiento popular" puede valer. Pero es opinable, claro está.
> 
> Ant.


 
Si algo vale mi opinión (por no ser nativa), yo creo que ésta es la traducción correcta.

Saludos,
N.


----------



## Antpax

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Si algo vale mi opinión (por no ser nativa), yo creo que ésta es la traducción correcta.
> 
> Saludos,
> N.


 
Gracias Natasha.

Tu opinión siempre vale.

Ant.


----------



## alelifich

You were very clear. Then it was what i thought, BS tiene una gran facilidad para detectar lo que a la gente le agrada.
O entiende perfectamente lo que a la gente le agrada. Sí, sentimiento ppuplar ya lo había pensado, pero no había encontrado forma de ponerlo en el etxto y que quedara bien.
Would be ok!?


----------



## cecitazzz

Ale yo estuve haciendo ese art. Puse:
 
Pero Spears tiene sentido provechoso del pulso popular, y sus comentarios de la semana pasada reflejaron tener una buena tajada de opinión pública sobre el tema del patriotismo...


----------



## alelifich

Si gracias, es medio raro igual no? yo tengo un nivel first lo cual es alto pero esto me sobepasa. Igual dentor de todo lo traduje bien creo.


----------



## The_Pinky

Bueno, no me he leido todo el hilo, pero volviendo al "topic" me gustaría aportar "BS tiene un lucrativo olfato para lo popular" o "BS tiene una lucrativa sensibilidad para conectar con el público"

(espero q no esten repes   )


----------



## ordequin

De todo el hilo, yo creo que el que mejor ha eplicado el significado es Santiago Jorge. Creo que es una frase muy difícil de taducir tal cual en Español. La traducción necesita de muchas más palabras de las empleadas en inglés, para poder expresar lo que se pretende. ¡Un saludo para todos!


----------



## mariente

Bankable me sale como algo que garantiza el exito por su sola aparición, como lo dirian en español sin decirlo así?

feel: me sale intuituve awareness. 

Tiene una  intuitiva (bankable)............ concientizacion del pulso popular.
Alguna sugerencia?


----------

